# Majel Barret Roddenberry



## jks9199 (Dec 19, 2008)

Majel Barret Roddenberry, wife of Gene Roddenberry, passed away 12/18/08.  She was quite possibly the only person to appear in almost every incarnation of Star Trek, as she supplied the computer voice throughout the incarnations, and appeared in the original pilot.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 19, 2008)

The Great Bird Of the Galaxy finally has his mate join him. 
May they sojourn the stars together forever. 

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 19, 2008)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 19, 2008)

.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 19, 2008)

.


----------



## stickarts (Dec 19, 2008)

.


----------



## morph4me (Dec 19, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 19, 2008)

.


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 19, 2008)

.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 19, 2008)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 19, 2008)

.


----------



## Drac (Dec 19, 2008)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 19, 2008)

.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 19, 2008)

RIP

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 19, 2008)

.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 20, 2008)

.


----------

